

Deploy your Heroku application through Beanstalk - dsabanin
http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/38233119859/heroku-support

======
sergiotapia
I primarily use BitBucket with AppHarbor but that's for. net applications.

Does Beanstalks support free private repose for 1 to 5 collaborators?

